# Can you repair jpg's?



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I have some important jpg images that are important but I can't open them, appearently they are corrupted. 

Are there any programs that might be able to repair them?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I haven't found anything that repairs corrupted JPGs, and that includes a HEX editor. I'm interested to see what people recommend.


----------



## RedDog6 (Aug 27, 2008)

Someone might be able to help you if we knew where and with what application they were storedthey are stored and with what program you use to view/edit them.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

They are family photos that were stored on the hard drive (_camera > hard drive_). The photos are now copied onto a CD. The hard drive is now crashed so the copy on the CD is all we have to work with. We have tried several programs, all say the same general thing (_not valid format_).


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Can you upload a couple for us so we can get a better look


----------



## RedDog6 (Aug 27, 2008)

If I understand you correctly, the images were originally on a camera drive, since copied to a CD. I suspect the original format is a proprietary version unique to the camera manufacturer. Perhaps the mfr web site can help you if you furnish the camera model #. What are the make and model?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know of any digital camera that takes pictures in a proprietary format.


----------



## RedDog6 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know of any such, either; but it was a shot, as we don't have much info to start with. No offense intended.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've experienced exactly the same problem as the poster. The files are in JPG format, and absolutely no program will open them. I've done exhaustive research on the problem and finally accepted the fact that they're simply gone. I've never found a program that successfully restores corrupted JPGs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have you tried JPEGsnoop?
http://www.impulseadventure.com/photo/fix-corrupt-jpeg-photo.html


----------



## 08cz (Sep 5, 2008)

like Xgerryx said, post one or two so that we can have a look at it, unless you really don't care about recovering them of course.


----------

